
Bill Gates: 'Souring' on Microsoft? - wybo
http://theweek.com/article/index/212033/bill-gates-souring-on-microsoft
======
Umalu
Bill Gates has been selling millions of MSFT shares each year for years. You
cannot look at his most recent sale as evidence of anything other than he is
continuing to do what he has been doing all along.

------
octopus
The entire article is just a bunch of suppositions, no evidence to sustain any
of them.

